# CANON POWERSHOT SX40 HS 12.1MP



## wardogsq (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm not a photographer by hobby or trade. But I come to you hoping to find some good advice about this camera.
Again the camera is the CANON POWERSHOT SX40 HS 12.1MP .

So here's the situation. I'm more of a tech person than an artist in any way. But I've done a lot of work in photoshop and what not for fun.
Cameras have always peaked my interest since very young but I've always shrugged them off because a half decent one (which used to mean SLR[to my very limited knowledge on the subject]) cost a small fortune.

What I'm really looking for is a camera that will not limit me. So although I'm just a home user I'm not interested in a camera with one button and 3x opt zoom. I'm looking for one where shutter speed can be manually controlled and all the fun effects you guys know about that I have no clue about. Basically a camera where if I decided to look up a few photography tutorials I wouldn't be limited.

Is this the cam for me?  To me as a noob in the area, 32x opt zoom sounds fantastic.  All the reviews are highly positive. The price is just right. And if I get it I'll probably look into CHDK at some point to enable .raw .

I just don't want to feel disappointed or unimpressed when I purchase it. Id rather have so many camera features that I could never use them all than be limited.   So let me know your opinions.  

Thanks everyone for your valuable feedback


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Sep 10, 2012)

Dude bought it for my wife. Actually 35x zoom. She loves it!


----------



## wardogsq (Sep 11, 2012)

Hmmmm,  just watched a YouTube review and it made me uncertain again. lol.   Had a lot of bad things like  really noisy zoom that you can hear on the video recorder and stuff.   What would be like a beginners photography camera?  Like something I can control focus, and something not outdated,  but also not something thats like over the top. I don't need a professional one.  But like.

idk. maybe cams are still outa my price range right now.   Is it possible to get a photography ready camera for under 400?  or would it have no features and fall apart in a week.

Like if you had a student you were gonna teach photography, what would you recommend for them?

Again sorry for all the hastle, I know this isnt really the place to fish for shopping advice. But its the only place i knew i would find experts.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Sep 11, 2012)

Get a canon rebel t3. Very cheap and uses all the eos mounts.


----------



## cappers (Sep 11, 2012)

I bought one couple of months ago. I like it lots. Got plenty of bells and whistles and takes good pics. Main reason I bought it was the 35x zoom. I.e. don't have to think what lenses to take and be weighed down with lenses, and always have an option on board. The Hd video is v good and the  50x slo mo is awesome.
Does everything I want, but I guess if you are a purist, you may still like your interchangeable lenses etc. Have enabled RAW on it and bought the filter attachment for the lens. Personally I have both types of camera and my Sony DSLR  is 2nd best at the moment. Move with the times?


----------



## wardogsq (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow alright, thanks everyone for the great advice 
That T3 looks pretty cool and is only barely outa my range atm.  So I might wait a few weeks and let some pay cheques roll in.  But I have a good idea now


----------

